# Russia Pro-Vaping



## Hooked (23/7/18)

*Russia May Take A Pro-Vaping Stance*

"A Russian cabinet minister says the country will regulate vapes in a way that encourages smokers to switch. Russia may soon encourage smokers to switch to vaping, and may even implement a tax scheme to make vapes more attractive to smokers than cigarettes. ...

“Smokers should switch to ENDS and electronic tobacco heating systems,” Manturov told the paper, adding that vaping is safer. “We suggest making a special law to regulate such devices with obvious restrictions, such as sale ban to minors, no smoking in schools, kindergartens and other similar places, and also we need to introduce administrative responsibility for violation of these restrictions.”

Manturov also suggested that vapes be taxed at a lower rate than tobacco products, to “encourage smokers to switch from conventional tobacco to the new devices, and not the other way round.” ...

http://vaping360.com/vape-news/63397/russia-ecigarette-regulations-taxes/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------

